# Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North



## Hello123 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi, I am new to this forum,  so I hope I am posting in the right place. I just bought a 2BR LO ocean front EOY at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort North for $15,000 from a Maui resaler. I am getting 176,700 points EOY. Maintenance fee on the contract is $1363.19 for 2018. I have 7 days to cancel. I am hoping to get some feedback on the price I am paying.

I would also like to know how is Vistana as a company? Have they ever charged any special assessments on top of the maintenance fees?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2018)

If you bought it directly from Vistana, the general advice is to rescind to do more research. The same deal will be there later, but if you get outside your rescission date you are stuck with a timeshare that loses at least 50% of its value, if not more.


----------



## Hello123 (Apr 29, 2018)

Thank you for your quick reply. I bought through a resaler on Maui, not direct from Vistana. 



QUOTE="dioxide45, post: 2133303, member: 12397"]If you bought it directly from Vistana, the general advice is to rescind to do more research. The same deal will be there later, but if you get outside your rescission date you are stuck with a timeshare that loses at least 50% of its value, if not more.[/QUOTE]


dioxide45 said:


> If you bought it directly from Vistana, the general advice is to rescind to do more research. The same deal will be there later, but if you get outside your rescission date you are stuck with a timeshare that loses at least 50% of its value, if not more.





dioxide45 said:


> If you bought it directly from Vistana, the general advice is to rescind to do more research. The same deal will be there later, but if you get outside your rescission date you are stuck with a timeshare that loses at least 50% of its value, if not more.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello123 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum,  so I hope I am posting in the right place. I just bought a 2BR LO ocean front EOY at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort North for $15,000 from a Maui resaler. I am getting 176,700 points EOY. Maintenance fee on the contract is $1363.19 for 2018. I have 7 days to cancel. I am hoping to get some feedback on the price I am paying.
> 
> I would also like to know how is Vistana as a company? Have they ever charged any special assessments on top of the maintenance fees?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.



So......
Not sure whom you bought from (sticky subject, but I'll say it anyway) but that price is at least a little high, you don't give enough details on the total cost breakdown to be sure.  What's the cost breakdown?

WKORVN EOY ocean fronts generally start at about $11.5k and avg. around $13K.  Of course, the devil is in the details (first use year, how much $MF's are due with the sale...total closing costs).  Still, $15K sounds a bit high.  

A very respected Hawaii reseller is Syed Sarmad, of Advantage Vacation.   I've worked with him, he's a good guy.  If this is who you purchased from....well, then I'm not sure what the details of your sale were.  If not, price shop the deal with him.  If he beats it....then you know.

Both Westins are great.  Vistana is a changing company, but so are Hyatt, Marriott and everybody else, to some degree.  I don't own WKORV/N yet, but strongly leaning that way.

Not sure that either resort has levied specials....but it's always possible in the event of a super typhoon or something.  That's the risk.  Both of these resorts generate an enormous amount of revenue though, so you can be sure that they have reserves and insurance to deal with such issues and reduce the risk.

One thing you should be very aware of:  there are a bunch of the OF units at WKORVN (145? or something?) but the reservations for peak weeks can still be a bit tricky.  Research booking online at exactly the moment the reservations open for your desired week.  Westin uses timestamp for room assignment.

cheers.

Give Syed a call or post the particulars and let us know.  Congrats and welcome to TUG!  Consider joining; best $15 you'll ever spend.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rob has it right in post #4:  you paid about 10-15% too much and Syed Sarmad is the go-to guy for WKORV (and many other Hawaii properties).

Don't obsess about the extra $1,500 you overpaid.  You didn't pay retail (in which case you would have paid 2-3x too much) as many, many have.  If you use the place ten times before selling, it is only $150/trip -- a rounding error.  And it's a wonderful resort.

And welcome to TUG.


----------



## controller1 (Apr 29, 2018)

There was a special assessment a few years ago when Maui County required a retroactive property tax payment.  Vistana paid it and then did the special assessment.  They are fighting it in court and won the first round.  That has been the only special assessment since the property opened.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 29, 2018)

If there is a refund on the tax assessment will it go to the old owner or the new owner?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 29, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> If there is a refund on the tax assessment will it go to the old owner or the new owner?



New Owner (unless somehow written into Purchase Agreement). The refund goes to the HOA not directly to Owner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> New Owner (unless somehow written into Purchase Agreement). The refund goes to the HOA not directly to Owner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the HOA would likely use it to reduce current year fees. So in reality, the benefit of any refund would go to the new owner.


----------



## Hello123 (Apr 29, 2018)

How much was the special assessment?


----------



## Hello123 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi, thanks for all the great information.

I bought from timeshare resalers in whalers village.
$15,000 all tax and fees included except the following
Closing cost $612
Use starts 2018, but I have to pay the MF of $1363.19
176,700 star options. I am only allowed to use in the Vistana network but not spg hotels which I don't care about.

I also wanted to make sure you were aware I bought ocean front not ocean view. OF is priced higher and gives more options. 176,700 OF vs 148,100 OV.  I wonder what your thoughts are on the price knowing this now.

I just left Syed a message. Hopefully he calls me back before I leave Maui today.

Thanks everyone  This is an amazing forum! I will look into the membership. I didn't realize there was a fee membership 

Aloha


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello123 said:


> Hi, thanks for all the great information.
> 
> I bought from timeshare resalers in whalers village.
> $15,000 all tax and fees included except the following
> ...



The consensus on TUG seems to be that exchanging WKORV (via II or SOs) is not advisable. The MF for WKORV is simply too high to justify a trade. So, most of us would consider the SOs you get with the week irrelevant. However, it's great that you got an ocean front. Those are nice units, though having stayed in a couple in WKORV-N (in building 5; building 8 is better) I can only say if I was inclined to buy in Maui (and I'm not, for many reasons) I would definitely only buy at WKORV since the OF units there are quite superior than WKORV-N. 

Is it your intention to only use the week in Maui at your home resort? If not, I'd think twice about this purchase.


----------



## controller1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> The consensus on TUG seems to be that exchanging WKORV (via II or SOs) is not advisable. The MF for WKORV is simply too high to justify a trade. So, most of us would consider the SOs you get with the week irrelevant. However, it's great that you got an ocean front. Those are nice units, though having stayed in a couple in WKORV-N (in building 5; building 8 is better) I can only say if I was inclined to buy in Maui (and I'm not, for many reasons) I would definitely only buy at WKORV since the OF units there are quite superior than WKORV-N.
> 
> Is it your intention to only use the week in Maui at your home resort? If not, I'd think twice about this purchase.



It's interesting about your ideas of Building 5 vs. Building 8.  We also own Ocean Front and we always request Building 5.  Building 8 is isolated.  If it is raining and you need to go somewhere, if you are in Building 5 you are able to go to the lobby or the parking garage or the spa and stay under cover the entire way.  Building 5 is also better located to the main pool where we spend a good bit of our time.  Yes, Building 8 is adjacent to the Adult Pool but that pool gets very limited usage since it is located in a "wind tunnel" and gets very little sun during the day.


----------



## Hello123 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi, Can you elaborate on why you wouldn't buy in Maui? I would likely only use in Maui in my home resort . 

Taterhed and Vacationtime1 have recommended Syed and I thank them both for this .  I spoke with him and indeed he knows his stuff. I have canceled my purchase with timeshare resales and will wait to buy with Syed. The timeshare resale representative really didn't know her stuff and gave me misleading info. Thank you Tug forum for your help! 




Ken555 said:


> The consensus on TUG seems to be that exchanging WKORV (via II or SOs) is not advisable. The MF for WKORV is simply too high to justify a trade. So, most of us would consider the SOs you get with the week irrelevant. However, it's great that you got an ocean front. Those are nice units, though having stayed in a couple in WKORV-N (in building 5; building 8 is better) I can only say if I was inclined to buy in Maui (and I'm not, for many reasons) I would definitely only buy at WKORV since the OF units there are quite superior than WKORV-N.
> 
> Is it your intention to only use the week in Maui at your home resort? If not, I'd think twice about this purchase.


----------



## Hello123 (Apr 29, 2018)

Do you have problems reserving a OF room? I would get a 2BR LO EOY, but use a 1BR yearly. Do you think this is doable at the North resort with a OF view? Are you happy with the North resort? Thank you for your help .



controller1 said:


> It's interesting about your ideas of Building 5 vs. Building 8.  We also own Ocean Front and we always request Building 5.  Building 8 is isolated.  If it is raining and you need to go somewhere, if you are in Building 5 you are able to go to the lobby or the parking garage or the spa and stay under cover the entire way.  Building 5 is also better located to the main pool where we spend a good bit of our time.  Yes, Building 8 is adjacent to the Adult Pool but that pool gets very limited usage since it is located in a "wind tunnel" and gets very little sun during the day.


----------



## silentg (Apr 29, 2018)

Glad you got out of the deal. Hope you find what you want with Syed. We love Maui too but it’s a long way for us to go. We stayed at Maui Lea at Maui Hill in June 2016.
 Loved it.
Silentg


----------



## OC-Alan (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello123 said:


> I spoke with him and indeed he knows his stuff. I have canceled my purchase with timeshare resales and will wait to buy with Syed. The timeshare resale representative really didn't know her stuff and gave me misleading info. Thank you Tug forum for your help!



Agreed on positive comments for both Syed and TUG.  We're in the process of buying a WKORVN OF EOY with Syed as well and he's been great.  Pricing should be better than $15K.  Good luck!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 29, 2018)

controller1 said:


> It's interesting about your ideas of Building 5 vs. Building 8.  We also own Ocean Front and we always request Building 5.  Building 8 is isolated.  If it is raining and you need to go somewhere, if you are in Building 5 you are able to go to the lobby or the parking garage or the spa and stay under cover the entire way.  Building 5 is also better located to the main pool where we spend a good bit of our time.  Yes, Building 8 is adjacent to the Adult Pool but that pool gets very limited usage since it is located in a "wind tunnel" and gets very little sun during the day.



Building 5 is great...unless you have one of the units near the restaurant. The smell and noise is annoying to me, and others here who have commented similarly over the years. Some of the units at WKORV-N classified as OF shouldn’t be.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 29, 2018)

WKORVN has lots of OF suites, so I don't think you will have difficulty making reservations if you do it when reservations open at the twelve month mark.

Building 5 has advantages to be sure, but several of the first floor units in building 5 are coded as OF but are not really; the view is blocked by the restaurant.  Building 8 does not come with that risk.

You cannot do a one bedroom OF each year if you own a two bedroom eoy.  You can certainly reserve a one bedroom your use year, but if you want something your "off" year, you must either deposit the studio into Interval, trade, and hope for the best (something few here would recommend) or bank your 81000 StarOptions from the studio (cost: $99, iirc) and then hope to reserve a studio or six nights in a one bedroom the next year -- in either case making the reservation at the eight month mark with the attendant risk of non-availability.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello123 said:


> Hi, Can you elaborate on why you wouldn't buy in Maui? I would likely only use in Maui in my home resort .



Maui County hates timeshares. They tax them much higher than other vacation properties such as hotels, etc. You should read up on the latest lawsuit, which is now a few years old. 

I love visiting Maui, but I won’t own a timeshare there. Of course, I’m also visiting for less cost by using my WKV week vs owning direct, so there’s no financial incentive to owning there either.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 29, 2018)

We just finished closing on a WKORVN EOY Odd unit this month. Although we didn't buy from Syed (he didn't have any listings at the time), if I had to do this over again, I would have waited and gone through him. We cannot wait to use our unit next summer.

WKORV EOY units are very rare and tend to be overpriced. Although the views are nicer, WKORV OF tends to be more expensive than WKORVN OF.


----------



## silentg (Apr 29, 2018)

Is it too late to rescind?


----------



## Hello123 (Apr 29, 2018)

Let's see if I understood this correctly. if I book at the 12-month mark I have a very good chance of getting a Ocean front one bedroom. I can then rollover my remaining 81,000 options and in my off year book a one bedroom Ocean View or Studio Ocean front, but there's a huge risk because I can't do it until the 8th month mark and things might not be available; is that right? Do you think I would have a problem if I was not picky about my view and just want a 1 bedroom in the off year at the 8 month mark? 

I didn't understand what the $99 fee was regarding. 

Thanks for your help! 



vacationtime1 said:


> WKORVN has lots of OF suites, so I don't think you will have difficulty making reservations if you do it when reservations open at the twelve month mark.
> 
> Building 5 has advantages to be sure, but several of the first floor units in building 5 are coded as OF but are not really; the view is blocked by the restaurant.  Building 8 does not come with that risk.
> 
> You cannot do a one bedroom OF each year if you own a two bedroom eoy.  You can certainly reserve a one bedroom your use year, but if you want something your "off" year, you must either deposit the studio into Interval, trade, and hope for the best (something few here would recommend) or bank your 81000 StarOptions from the studio (cost: $99, iirc) and then hope to reserve a studio or six nights in a one bedroom the next year -- in either case making the reservation at the eight month mark with the attendant risk of non-availability.


----------



## Hello123 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ok so I understand your point now. They say it is so hard to trade to come to Maui. Sounds like this isn't the case for you? How many points do you need to have to go to Maui through II? Are you getting into the nicer resorts like the Westin when you trade? 



Ken555 said:


> Maui County hates timeshares. They tax them much higher than other vacation properties such as hotels, etc. You should read up on the latest lawsuit, which is now a few years old.
> 
> I love visiting Maui, but I won’t own a timeshare there. Of course, I’m also visiting for less cost by using my WKV week vs owning direct, so there’s no financial incentive to owning there either.
> 
> ...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 29, 2018)

The 2 bdrm OF unit consists of a 1 bdrm and a studio. So if you bank the studio for SOs you will get a studio next year (view roulette), same with the 1 bdrm.


----------



## controller1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello123 said:


> Do you have problems reserving a OF room? I would get a 2BR LO EOY, but use a 1BR yearly. Do you think this is doable at the North resort with a OF view? Are you happy with the North resort? Thank you for your help .



If you buy a 2BRLO OF EOY, you will only be able to reserve the 1BR OF side during your year of use.  OF 1BR are very much in desire and IME are only available during the Home Resort period.  Trying to make a StarOption reservation (one less than 8 months prior to arrival) for OF 1BR is nearly impossible.  You will be relegated to a different view.  There are Premium Studio OFs available with StarOption reservations.

Is that what you were asking?

I am extremely happy with the North resort.  We've owned since Day 1.  We now own 2 weeks of 2BR LO OF annual use.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello123 said:


> Ok so I understand your point now. They say it is so hard to trade to come to Maui. Sounds like this isn't the case for you? How many points do you need to have to go to Maui through II? Are you getting into the nicer resorts like the Westin when you trade?



I’ve had very little difficulty using staroptions to get Maui. I have only stayed at the Westin on Maui. Note that I don’t travel during school holidays.

For II, I exchange my SDO week...no points.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello123 (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes , thank you. You have answered my question .



controller1 said:


> If you buy a 2BRLO OF EOY, you will only be able to reserve the 1BR OF side during your year of use.  OF 1BR are very much in desire and IME are only available during the Home Resort period.  Trying to make a StarOption reservation (one less than 8 months prior to arrival) for OF 1BR is nearly impossible.  You will be relegated to a different view.  There are Premium Studio OFs available with StarOption reservations.
> 
> Is that what you were asking?
> 
> I am extremely happy with the North resort.  We've owned since Day 1.  We now own 2 weeks of 2BR LO OF annual use.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello123 said:


> Let's see if I understood this correctly. if I book at the 12-month mark I have a very good chance of getting a Ocean front one bedroom. I can then rollover my remaining 81,000 options and in my off year book a one bedroom Ocean View or Studio Ocean front, but there's a huge risk because I can't do it until the 8th month mark and things might not be available; is that right? Do you think I would have a problem if I was not picky about my view and just want a 1 bedroom in the off year at the 8 month mark?
> 
> *I didn't understand what the $99 fee was regarding. *
> 
> Thanks for your help!



The $99 fee is a junk fee Vistana charges for permitting you to "bank" StarOptions and use them during one of the two years following.


----------



## Hello123 (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh I didn't realize that. Thanks for the heads up .



vacationtime1 said:


> The $99 fee is a junk fee Vistana charges for permitting you to "bank" StarOptions and use them during one of the two years following.


----------



## beachlynn (Apr 30, 2018)

We own EY Oceanfront at WKORVN and have not experienced the dire situation when it comes to booking at 8 months out. I booked in June for a week over Labor Day (which was shockingly pretty mellow on the planes and at the resort) and got a 2 bedroom out at the very end with a completely unobstructed view of Lanai and Molokai on the 5th floor. As a matter of fact I have only gotten a crummy view last year when I traded into WKORVN using my WPORV week over Presidents week. That 2 bedroom was in building 4. It was ok because we based the family fun in our unit in building 8. We tend to go in the Fall before the holidays. We have gotten great views in building 5 booking at 8 months or less. 
 I was bummed this year when I was given our villa and it was in building 8 in last unit closest to the lobby. I believe it was 01 and 02. I booked at midnight at 12 months out. We looked over the pool and could only see Lanai. First world problems I know. It was hard to believe that so many owners with Ocean Front view book that exact week and take all of the units at the end closest to boardwalk. I will say that the unit we were in on the 5th floor had nobody on top of us and nobody on one side. We had 12 people and didn't have to worry about the noise. I may have been lucky as I usually avoid holidays and summer.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 30, 2018)

beachlynn said:


> I booked in June for a week over Labor Day (which was shockingly pretty mellow on the planes and at the resort)



I’ve been there many times over Labor Day and it’s almost always a great week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello123 (Apr 30, 2018)

Everyone on this forum has been extremely helpful. Thank you all.

About 10 years or so ago my husband and I like many others saw a timeshare for the first time and unfortunately it was with Diamond Resorts Kaanapali. We were young and wanted to have the ability to take our small children to Hawaii every year to give them an experience that neither one of us ever had. Well we bought two weeks worth. I can't recall the year but there was a hurricane or something and it destroyed one of the Diamond Resorts Hawaiian collection hotels on another Island. Because we owned on Kaanapali they gave us a special assessment of $15,000 that year. We were appalled and refused to pay. Unfortunately we were not able to sell it because who wants to pay this assessment for us. We donated it to a company called donate for a cause, but we had to pay them a few thousand dollars just to take it from us. Such a racket. I wish I'd known about this forum at that time. The reason I'm telling you all this is because I'm very nervous about getting back into a timeshare. I've always said I would never go there again with timeshares. However, I visited the Westin and just felt like they were a solid company with good financial reserves and would run their timeshares differently. We have good friends that unfortunately bought at westin nanea directly from the Developers. We didn't even know they had bought until several months later. In any event want to give our kids a nice Hawaiian vacation every year if possible and thought this would be the way to go, but that fear is still with us. Anyone have any thoughts on the Westin and how they would deal with things like this? Are you all worried at all? What if a hurricane came and knocked out all three of their hotels on Maui?


----------



## wannagotoo (Apr 30, 2018)

Sorry, was just reading this so a bit late with information. There have been two special assessments at WKORV-N. In addition to the one mentioned, a few years prior (when the economy was doing very poorly) there was a special assessment because so many people let there time shares go and were not paying maintenance fees. If I remember correctly it was about $130 per unit. The discussion then was since these were turned back to Starwood, Starwood had the option to rent them out but did not have the responsibility of paying any of the maintenance fees. I don't know if this was speculation or fact. Thanks to all who contribute here, great information.


----------



## Henry M. (May 1, 2018)

I have owned at WKORV since before the resort was built. I also own at WKORV-N. The only special assessment we’ve had is for the back taxes that Maui County decided to retroactively place on the properties and is still being fought. The money is in an escrow account, I believe. 

I find the resorts have been well run and have plenty of reserves for any eventuality ties that may occur. Irma and Maria wreaked havoc on the Westin St. John, but so far it appears there won’t be any special assessments, since insurance and good reserves were in place to cover the damage.

We have enjoyed going to Hawaii every year since about 2000. The timeshares made going there much more comfortable than going to a hotel. My daughter was perhaps 9 when she saw a wedding there and said she would get married on Maui. She did when she turned 25. Later this year, we’ll be taking our granddaughter to her first trip there just before her first birthday. Our children have already asked for the timeshares if we ever decide we don’t want them anymore. 

Having said all this, timeshares do require a significant commitment of time and money. If you have both so you can afford the airfare and have the time to visit, then they are definitely worth it. It is much less expensive than staying in a hotel. However, if your circumstances change, you still have to pay the maintenance fees, no matter what.


----------



## controller1 (May 1, 2018)

wannagotoo said:


> Sorry, was just reading this so a bit late with information. There have been two special assessments at WKORV-N. In addition to the one mentioned, a few years prior (when the economy was doing very poorly) there was a special assessment because so many people let there time shares go and were not paying maintenance fees. If I remember correctly it was about $130 per unit. The discussion then was since these were turned back to Starwood, Starwood had the option to rent them out but did not have the responsibility of paying any of the maintenance fees. I don't know if this was speculation or fact. Thanks to all who contribute here, great information.



There has only been one Special Assessment and that is the one I previously addressed.  There was a year that the bad debt expense was higher than other years, however the increase was just added to the Maintenance Fee.  It was not a Special Assessment.


----------



## wannagotoo (May 1, 2018)

Sorry, not that familiar with the terminology. I am an original owner and remember that twice there have been additional charges. Yes, the additional charge was added to the maintenance fee.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 2, 2018)

The back taxes that Maui charged the WKORV/N HOAs was not a special assessment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> The back taxes that Maui charged the WKORV/N HOAs was not a special assessment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it added to the current year's MFs or was it billed separately. If separately, you could argue it is a special assessment.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 2, 2018)

A special assessment is one that goes towards existing reserves.  
In the case of the unfair Maui back tax (deemed unfair so far in court) - this was put into an Escrow account and is possible that the HOA would get this money back, and in turn would go back to the on-record Owners.

Do Special Assessments ever get paid back to the HOA?  None that I can think of...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (May 2, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> The back taxes that Maui charged the WKORV/N HOAs was not a special assessment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is incorrect. It was a special assessment. I looked it up before I posted. It was assessed on June 24, 2016.  I'll post a copy of it as soon as I scan it.


----------



## controller1 (May 2, 2018)

Copy of June 24, 2016 Special Assessment for Maui County property taxes billed retroactive to 2008.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2018)

controller1 said:


> Copy of June 24, 2016 Special Assessment for Maui County property taxes billed retroactive to 2008.
> 
> View attachment 6342


Yup. Looks like a special assessment to me. A special assessment doesn't always have to be use to pay for upgrades or renovations.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 3, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Yup. Looks like a special assessment to me. A special assessment doesn't always have to be use to pay for upgrades or renovations.



 I agree it is a Special Assessment in that it was assessed and special. How often do they (may) come back as dollars to Owners? None that I know of except this one....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (May 3, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> I agree it is a Special Assessment in that it was assessed and special. How often do they (may) come back as dollars to Owners? None that I know of except this one....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And in that the board of directors called it a "special assessment".


----------



## dioxide45 (May 4, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> I agree it is a Special Assessment in that it was assessed and special. How often do they (may) come back as dollars to Owners? None that I know of except this one....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may never come back in dollars to individual owners. It will come back to the HOA who will then just apply to current year taxes. Now they may or may not give a similar credit on the MF bill. Of course isn't this still going through the courts? Didn't Maui County appeal? So it still may not come back.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 4, 2018)

[new WKORVN OF resale owner] If I read the letter above correctly, the assessment was $289, correct?  That doesn't seem to break the bank as an assessment; it is a risk of owning real estate. (and why there should be a rental premium on a property over MF because there is no risk.)

If they recover, I hope the HOA either offset taxes or put it back in reserves (with an offset for future reserve funding via a MF reduction).  Unfortunately the lawyers will take chunk I presume.


----------



## YYJMSP (May 4, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> [new WKORVN OF resale owner] If I read the letter above correctly, the assessment was $289, correct?



That's for WKORVN (our share of $3.9 million). 

The amount for WKORV was $635.71 (our share of $6.9 million).

For those with multiple units, that starts adding up really quickly...


----------



## wannagotoo (May 25, 2018)

During a recent visit I asked if the assessment fees would be paid back to the owners. I was told that, "I think the money went to pay for the change to propane." I said that was already budgeted. He said that regardless, the owners will save a lot of $$ with the new system and the maintenance fees at Nanea went down $250+ because the energy costs were lower than anticipated. I asked if I could assume our maintenance fees will go down. He was noncommittal.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 25, 2018)

Propane? Not solar?


----------



## controller1 (May 25, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Propane? Not solar?



The property installed microturbines which act as co-generation facilities. The microturbines generate electricity for the resort. The heat that comes off the microturbines is then used to heat the water for the villas. This diesel-powered co-generation facility saves both electricity costs and propane costs.


----------



## wannagotoo (May 25, 2018)

They used some of the space in the parking lots behind WKORV for "tanks."


----------

